# Epoxy and oil based stain



## Lillyrunner (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok I have started this project and I'm gonna finish it... I built a bar for my basement, and I have a slab of oak for the top. I have already sanded and applied an oil base stain, come to find out the epoxy I ordered (kleer koat) does will not work over oil based stain. I want to know The steps I need to take to finish this without removing the stain. Do I use polyurethane and let cure before applying epoxy? Or do I use some type of sealer? Which one will work the best for me? And I plan on putting epoxy over the side to keep the live edge . It doesn't have to be prefect, I just want the epoxy to hold up . Any info will be greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you promply wiped the stain off after you applied it and allowed the stain to dry for a couple of days I don't know of any reason the epoxy finish shouldn't work.


----------



## Lillyrunner (Aug 6, 2014)

With my poor wood working skills... I didn't wipe the stain off... But it's been drying for about 2 weeks... Feels dry as a bone... But I've read that you need to use a polyurethane over oil based for the epoxy to bond right 
E


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I always seal my tops after staining with SealCoat by Zinsser. Then apply epoxy. After 100 plus gallons of poured epoxy I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Lillyrunner said:


> With my poor wood working skills... I didn't wipe the stain off... But it's been drying for about 2 weeks... Feels dry as a bone... But I've read that you need to use a polyurethane over oil based for the epoxy to bond right
> E


You should always wipe off a stain regardless of what kind of finish you put on it. Stain doesn't bond to the wood like a finish does. If you have a layer of stain on top of the wood the finish will bond to the stain instead of the wood and peal off. From where you are I would recommend wiping the wood with lacquer thinner to be sure you don't have any dry stain on the surface. 

Polyurethane inherently has adhesion problems even to itself. You don't want to put any kind of polyurethane on the wood if you intend to use an epoxy finish. The epoxy just won't adhere to it. If you wished to seal the wood you could use a coat of Zinsser Sealcoat. The epoxy finish will bond to it.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Like the other guys, i really doubt that an epoxy finish wouldnt adhere to stained wood, provided the stain was properly applied. BUT, the people who make the stuff probably know best how to apply their product, so best to listen. I wouldnt bother sanding off the stain though, like its been suggested id put on a seal coat of dewaxed shellac. Dewaxed shellac is a universal sealant, that is to say it goes over pretty much any finish and pretty much any finish will adhere to is, so it works perfectly for something like this. Just make sure to get DEWAXED shellac, the waxy stuff doesnt work quite the same. Like everybody else has said, i like zinser sealcoat for this.


----------



## Lillyrunner (Aug 6, 2014)

I called the place where I order the epoxy and they told me to use a oil based polyurethane let dry for 48 hours the put the epoxy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Lillyrunner said:


> I called the place where I order the epoxy and they told me to use a oil based polyurethane let dry for 48 hours the put the epoxy


I've seen places that recommended polyurethane. I don't care for the concept. There is too many adhesion problems with polyurethane. All they are concerned about is a barrier coat between the linseed oil in the stain and the epoxy. If the linseed oil is allowed to dry completely there isn't a need for a barrier coat. I recommend using a barrier coat for a water based polyurethane over oil stains do to adhesion problems. Personally I don't think you could do better than sealcoat for a barrier coat.


----------

